# 2002 Outback 250Rs - What Should I Pay?



## The Webster's (Jul 11, 2011)

We really like the Outback models and are looking to buy our first TT.

There is currently an extremely well maintained 2002 Outback 250RS for sale listed at $12,000.

My questions are:

i. is this a good price

ii. what questions should I be asking

iii. what should I be look at/for when I go for the first visit

Thanks for all your help,
Paul


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

The price seems a little high for a 10 year old TT. I'd spend a few minutes searching the various web sites for used TTs and see what you find, anywhere in the USA.

The market price is what one will pay for it. My guess is that the seller has built into the price thousands of dollars of wiggle room.

And a 10 year old TT can expect to have major appliance needs in the near future. A/C units and reefers don't last forever. The slideout rubber gasketing may need attention, the roof is 10 yrs old and probably is getting near replacement, etc.









10 year old TTs have relatively low resale value for the above reasons. My thought: tread carefully...


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Way, way too high, IMO.

NADA shows low retail as 6680 and average retail as 7750 for that year. If you are buying from a dealer, would be closer to the higher range or a bit higher I think, but not as high as yours is listed. A private party sale should be near the lower range. When you figure NADA, all items were standard so don't let anyone tell you A/C, awning, fridge, etc. is extra or anything like that. You can pull a copy of the actual sales brochure which shows there were very few added options on these things.

I am in the NorthEast, bought an 03 26RS last year from a couple who had owned and maintained the unit and added some extras like Max Air Vents and pull out shelves in the pantry. There were no stains, rips, tears anywhere; it was in beautiful shape inside with a few spots outside that we were not overly concerned about since it was an older unit. Everything worked as it should, wheel bearings and brakes had been maintained. We paid 7500.00 and then put new tires on it when we got it home. This year looking at NADA shows our camper as 7140 low retail and 8320 average retail.

You'll want to bring a ladder with you. First thing, climb up it and check out the roof. Make sure the rubber roof is in excellent shape and that the seam along the front is solid. Many leaks happen in that area when the caulking is not maintained. Other common spots for leaks are around marker lights and windows, etc. basically anywhere the caulking may have come lose or never been applied to begin with. Check the rails for the pull out bed inside and out, make sure they are tight and not sagging. Check under all bunks, storage cabinets, etc for dark spots or soft spots which could be water intrusion. Keep in mind you'll most likely want to switch out the tires.

We shopped for years to find a used Outback in the floorplan we wanted, in the shape we wanted it, for the price we wanted to pay. Yes, ours is an older unit, but has many more years ahead of it. It is perfect for our family of 5. We were able to pay cash so no loan payments which was important to us.

Best of luck!


----------



## The Webster's (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the help. We have an appointment on Wednesday to go see it and we will take a list, based on your replies, to ensure I check everything out.

We started out seeing the 21RS as the unit for us, but after having seen it wanted to check out something with a little more room and this unit is for sale in our area, with the current owners having bought a new 2011 model.

Being a novice TT owner, I want to ensure I cover all the bases with the sale. Keep the advice coming - I'm open to any input!

Thanks,
Paul Webster


----------



## The Webster's (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you able to show me the exact NADA link - being a first timer to that site I cannot seem to find the exact link for 250RS


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You may have better luck searching for a 2002 Outback by Liteway. Liteway was the name of the manufacture before Keystone bought them out.

Try this --> My link


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

One thing you could do when you go to see the unit: print out (from this site) the Pre-Delivery Inspection sheets. These will be of immense help as you step through things. Sure, the PDI has more than you would look for on the first visit to see a used TT, but it gives you a good list and you can pick and choose what to observe. Bet as you go through the list, you'll have AH! HA! moments!

And the tires: if they need replacement, and they will if they're more than 4 - 6 years old, there's another grand. Look for cracking in the sidewalls, a sign of ultra-violet light damage. VERY common in TTs unless the tires are shielded with covers, and even then, 4 - 6 year old TT tires do not age gracefully. Ouch.

Good luck and good hunting!


----------

